# drop pod dimensions



## pantsmessiah (Aug 16, 2009)

I was wondering what size the drop pods were when assembled? I'm trying to plan out some foam trays for a transport case and need to know how much space they take up.

I also had found someone go over assembling them and they mention they made it so it would break down for transport. Does anyone know of any guides like this? I can't find it anymore and from what little time I've had to spend with mine I can't see any obvious way to do this.


----------



## Moxsis (Sep 9, 2009)

They are 6" tall with a 4 1/2" Diameter.

I store them in a 4" tall Sabol Army Transport Case. You can fit 3 per tray, in a form like \/ /\ \/ Hope this helps!


----------



## pantsmessiah (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks, that definately does help. 
One question tho, if they are 4.5" in diameter, wouldn't about .5" be above the foam? Or does it not really make that big of a difference?


----------



## Moxsis (Sep 9, 2009)

yeah a little does stick out but it sinks into the bottem peice of foam, and the top peace to make up for it.


----------



## pantsmessiah (Aug 16, 2009)

ah perfect. that should help me plan out my transport case. looks like i'll definitely need 2...


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

Shamelss plug for battlefoam here. Seriously, check out battlefoam. They can make you anything, if you're willing to wait for it.

If I wasn't completely broke, I'd be all over that. I have 5 drop pods in my army, and there's nothing out there besides battlefoam with trays to custom fit drop pods.


----------



## pantsmessiah (Aug 16, 2009)

yeah i like the idea of battlefoam but they are more than i have money for at the moment.


----------

